#  Der kleine Patient >   Nebenwirkungen bei Kortison-Langzeitinhalation >

## quaks

Hallo  
Mein Tochter inhaliert seit mittlerweile 14 Monaten mit Kortisonpräperaten (erst Flutide, jetzt Budnesoid). Ich hab mir bisher wenig Gedanke darüber gemacht, da hier das Kortison wirklich nur lokal wirkt und es quasi zu keinen der üblichen Nebewirkungen kommt. 
Jetzt bin ich jedoch vor ein paar Tagen über eine Randbemerkung gestolpert, in der es hieß, dass bei Langzeitinhalation (>2 Jahre, da sind wir ja noch nicht) durchaus relevante Nebenwirkungen zu erwarten wären. 
Ist da tatsächlich was dran? 
Ich gebe zu - ich bin im Moment zu faul um mich durchs Internet zu googlen  :Zwinker: 
Aber StarBug das dürfte doch auch dicht an deinem Thema zur Doktorarbeit liegen, oder? 
Viele Grüße
Sandra

----------


## StarBuG

Wenn man von Kortisonnebenwirkungen spricht, meint man typischer Weise Sachen wie
Osteoporose ("Knochenschwund"), aufgequollenes Gesicht (Wassereinlagerung), Fettsucht, etc., was man unter dem Begriff "Cushing-Syndrom" zusammenfasst. 
Diese Symptome/Nebenwirkungen treten in der Regel bei systemischer Kortisongabe auf, die über einen längeren Zeitraum über einem Grenzwert, der so genannten "Cushing Schwelle" liegen. Bei hohen inhalativen Dosen wirkt das inhalierte Kortison auch systemisch.
Von 2 Jahren kann ich in der Fachinformation nichts finden. Es ist lediglich von hohen Dosen über einen langen Zeitraum die Rede.  
Natürlich hat jedes Medikament seine Nebenwirkungen, und bei Budesonid ist das nicht anders.
- Häufig (>1 % und <10%): vermehrte Pilzinfektionen im Mund und Rachenraum (darum vor dem Essen geben oder Mund nach Inhalation mit Wasser ausspülen)
- Selten (>0,01 % und <0,1%): Bei langandauernder Anwendung kann sich in seltenen Fällen eine Osteoporose entwickeln. Bei Kindern und Jugendlichen kann es zu Verzögerungen des Wachstums kommen. Daher sollte das Wachstum bei längerfristiger Anwendung regelmäßig kontrolliert werden.
- Selten (>0,01 % und <0,1%): Depressive Verstimmung, Ruhelosigkeit, Aggressivität, Hyperaktivität, Verhaltensänderungen (insbesondere bei Kindern). 
Wenn du dir Sorgen machst darüber, dann sprich dies doch mal bei deinem nächsten Besuch bei deinem Allergologen an. Ich denke der kann dich da am besten beraten.
a) kennt der die Therapie deiner (und deine) Tochter und b) hat der wesentlich mehr Erfahrung als ich  :Zwinker:  
Aber ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen. 
Ich hoffe, das hilft dir ein bischen weiter 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## quaks

Danke Michael 
Meine Sorgen darüber halten sich derzeit noch in Grenzen.
Es ist eher informatives Interesse.  
Außerdem glaub ich noch an die Besserung mit zunehmend Alter :-) 
Mein Strohhalm ist die Aussage unseres Chirurgen "Mit zwei wirds besser"
Das ist ja nur noch nen halbes Jahr - obwohl dann sind wir ja schon wieder mitten in der Infektzeit - egal *hoffnung nicht verlier* 
Viele Grüße
Sandra

----------


## StarBuG

Warum bekommt deine Tochter denn mit 1 1/2 Jahren schon eine Kortisondauertherapie?

----------


## quaks

Wegen viel zu vielen meist obstruktiven Bronchitiden, die auch viel zu oft mit Antibiose behandelt werden müssen.  :Sad:  
Wenn sie wirklich mal drei Wochen völlig beschwerdefrei ist, dann ist das schon sehr lange und leider ist das sehr selten. Und das ist dann die Zeit wo man die anderen üblichen Kleinkindinfekte (Magen-Darm, fiberhafter Virusinfekt) gut anbringen kann. *nerv*
Ansonsten ist es wechselhaft - teilweise ist sie nur ein bischen verschleimt - was für ÖA-Kinder (ÖA = Ösophagusatresie) nicht ganz ungewöhnlich ist - und dann ist sie auch wenig bis gar nicht obstruktiv . Aber meist kommt nach einiger Zeit noch nen Virus oder ein paar fiese Bakterien dazu und dann wirds wieder haarig. Netterweise wirken die Antibiotika dann auch nicht immer so wie gewünscht und müssen wieder umgesetzt werden. 
Ursachen dafür - hmm da haben wir so ein paar zur freien Auswahl: 
a) hypersensibles Bronchialsystem 
b) Tracheo- / Bronchomalazie (wobei sich hier die Katze in den Schwanz beißt - weil vermutlich das Eine das Andere aufrecht erhält )
c) Verletzung der Luftröhre durch die ehemalige Fistel - Stelle wo sich Sektret sammelt und sich demzufolge gut Bakterien draufsetzten können
d) GÖR - Rückfluss von Magensaft in die Speiseröhre und bis in den Rachen (gerade in Abklärung wie heftig er ist) Bis vor kurzen hat sie hier Säureblocker (Omeprazol) bekommen
e) IgE-Mangel - muss nicht kann aber ...
f) und dann noch einen Bruder der in den KiGa geht ... 
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie gut das Cortison hilft - aber wer weiß wie die Bronchitiden sonst ablaufen würden. Wir hatten bereits zwei KH-Aufenthalte bei denen sie auch Sauerstoff brauchte, Antibiose / Cortison i.V. und einmal so "nettes" Zeuch wie Bronchoparat  :Sad:   
Viele Grüße 
Sandra

----------

